# Daisy reins - anyone used?



## mrsbloggett (19 January 2009)

I'm having problems with my NF pony munching / picnic-ing her way around her hacks and wondered if anyone has used Daisy Reins (the sort which run from poll to saddle)?

I have lower back trouble and have difficulty stopping her putting her head down to eat whilst out hacking.  I've tried bridging the reins and giving her a good smack with my whip, but once she's set her neck I've lost the battle.

Needless to say it doesn't do my back any good, so I wondered if daisy reins could be the answer?  Can the horse still have a good canter with it fitted?

Any advice gratefully received


----------



## mygeorge (19 January 2009)

use a piece of binder twine. fasten on the D ring at front of saddle, then it goes through the bit ring, up and over the headpiece (through brow band loops if there's enough room) down through the other bit ring and back to the D ring on the other side of the saddle. adjust so that it only has an effect when pony puts its head down that way you can do everything except jumping with it on. it will solve the problem as the pony gives itself a jab in the teeth when it tries to graze thus saves your arms and back. it is also free, how good is that!


----------



## legaldancer (19 January 2009)

I had a daisy rein on my son's pony for a while. It did stop her getting her head down, but sometimes could pull the saddle forward after she'd tried it. I think it can help with bucking too.


----------



## dwi (19 January 2009)

I used to work at a RS who put what we called grass reins on the ponies out for a hack. We just put a piece of baler twine from the D ring, up through the headpiece and down onto the bit. Very straightforward and did the trick. With a very light child and a determined pony it could tip the saddle but I'm guessing you're and adult so would probably be fine.


----------



## merlinsquest (19 January 2009)

Third vote for the baler twine..... the shires daisy rein was rubbish and just slipped round the headpiece of the bridle and went wonky..... that way he could put his head down as it had gone to one side of his neck!!!

I used to cross them over to attach to the opposite side of the saddle to the bit ring


----------



## dwi (19 January 2009)

Thinking about it I have used side reins on Daisy to stop her eating when she was on box rest but hacking out. The sight of lovely long grass sent her wild and she kept carting me into bushes but I wouldn't want to do it long term because she really hated it.


----------



## JessPickle (19 January 2009)

you can buy grass reins from places like libbys a lot of the RS horses wear them.  Another alternative is is an nose net, which some of the horses who really hate grass reins wear.  They can't eat so they don't bother we found

If you do use a daisy rein we found the easiest way to make it effiecient and not slip it to use some martingale stops on a headcollar underneath the bridle.  Or put them on your headpiece to keep it central.

http://www.rideaway.co.uk:80/index2.php3...amp;catcode2=NO


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (19 January 2009)

Another vote for baler twine..............


----------



## legaldancer (19 January 2009)

Daisy rein did slip to one side, but great idea re the martingale stops on the headpiece. 
Or you could use baler twine!


----------



## unicornleather (19 January 2009)

I have made up some daisy reins for someone who asked for them but wasn't impressed I must say, as someone else said, they can slip round, I'd stick with the baler twine too!
Oz


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (19 January 2009)

My neice had daisy reins on her naughty pony for years! Dis Pony Club camp etc in them x country, hacking etc etc finally got big enough to get the upper hand but gave her a couple years off the frustration of a greedy pony!!


----------



## lizzie87 (20 January 2009)

or another option, which we used to do at the riding school i worked at was to get some side reins, attach them to the d rings on either side of the saddle(one on each) cross them over the ponies withers and clip onto the bit. worked almost as well as the daisy reins, and you may have some side riens already, save you buying new things!


----------

